# help with ultrasound please have long lymph nodes felling scared



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I must make you aware before i write that i have hashimotos and castlemans disease. does anyone know where exactly these lymph nodes are by reading this report i am sooo bloody scared right now :scared0011: :sad0007:

The thyroid gland is heterogeneous in appearance and contains multiple small hypoechoic nodules. the largest measures approx 8mm within the right lobe and does not display any sinister features. no increased vascularity. appearance are thought to be consistent with the given the history of hashimotos thyroiditis.

Slightly prominent lymph nodes in the long axis diameter are demonstrated in the paratracheal region, measuring up to 1.3cm in long axis diameter. these have normal short axis diameters and display normal fatty hilla and are most likely normal or reactive in nature.

Similar prominent lymphnodes by long axis diameter are demonstrated within the mid-portion of both prosterior triangles, measuring up to 2.2cm in maximum long axis diameter. a smaller node is demonstrated within the right level III. again, these have normal short axis diameters and display normal fatty hila and may represent normal or reactive lymph nodes.

the described nodes are not overtly pathological. given the patients history, a repeat ultrasound scan is advised in 2-3 months to insure no further progression - please request.

both parotid and submandibular glands are normal.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

This diagram might help: https://o.quizlet.com/0g3SgEy.eZLcuqkWOB5k6w.jpg


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm no expert at reading ultrasound reports, but nothing is jumping out at me as something to be worried about.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

that is good jenny v



jenny v said:


> I'm no expert at reading ultrasound reports, but nothing is jumping out at me as something to be worried about.


although it is the castlemans i am now worried about


----------

